# Charlotte Engelhardt in enger Hose @Taff (15.01.2009)



## Kumala (15 Jan. 2009)

Charlotte hatte heute bei ihrem Auftritt eine recht nette Hose an (obwohl es gute Alternativen zur Hose gibt ;-) )


Anbei sind fünf Videos im "Kumala-Schnitt". Suche dir einfach das/die Videos aus, die dir am besten gefallen, lehne dich zurück und genieße!































Video 1: Charlotte mit sitzender Moderation - 01:29 - DVB-Stream - 1024x576 (16:9) - 28,20 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/183814223/09-01-15_-_taff_-_Charlotte_Engelhardt_-_sitzend.mpg





















Video 2: Charlotte als "Wahrsagerin" - 00:24 - DVB-Stream - 1024x576 (16:9) - 8,08 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/183871969/09-01-15_-_taff_-_Charlotte_Engelhardt_-_Wahrsagerin.mpg







































Video 3: Charlotte mit stehender Moderation - 01:59 - DVB-Stream - 1024x576 (16:9) - 40,75 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/183861058/09-01-15_-_taff_-_Charlotte_Engelhardt_-_stehend.mpg






























Video 4: Charlotte vorm Tisch stehend - 00:10 - DVB-Stream - 1024x576 (16:9) - 12,56 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/183867962/09-01-15_-_taff_-_Charlotte_Engelhardt_-_Tisch.mpg












Video 5: Charlottes Gesicht - 00:06 - DVB-Stream - 1024x576 (16:9) - 1,88 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/183800154/09-01-15_-_taff_-_Charlotte_Engelhardt_-_Gesicht.mpg



Viel Spaß!
Kumala


----------



## maierchen (15 Jan. 2009)

Danke Kumala ,Schöner Post!:laola:


----------



## Tokko (15 Jan. 2009)

für die Videos.


----------



## umutderboss (16 Jan. 2009)

danke schön vür die tollen vid


----------



## General (16 Jan. 2009)

Na das nenne ich doch mal eine schöne enge Hose


----------



## icka (8 Aug. 2009)

dankö


----------



## marcnachbar (9 Aug. 2009)

Nette Bilder!! Dankeschön


----------



## tobi1972 (9 Aug. 2009)

Super geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MG


----------



## bootsmann1 (10 Feb. 2012)

sie sieht geil aus in der engen Ledernen


----------



## skullcruiser (11 Feb. 2012)

Bitte mehr davon


----------



## fredclever (12 Feb. 2012)

Charlie Maus sieht klasse aus, danke dafür.


----------



## Toadie (12 Feb. 2012)

Danke.

Wo treibt die sich eigentlich rum? irgendwie komplett von der Bildfläche verschwunden.


----------



## aezzy (15 Juli 2012)

sehr nett !! danke !!


----------



## steffenkrug1980css (16 Juli 2012)

Danke


----------



## imaplaya (28 Juli 2017)

hat vielleicht jemand noch auf der platte liegen...?


----------



## Weltenbummler (28 Juli 2017)

Charlotte hat eine sehr stramme Hose an.


----------

